# Melbourne Cube Day 2012



## TimMc (Oct 23, 2012)

I'd like to propose *Melbourne Cube Day 2012*!

Saturday the 24th of November 2012 (9am to 6pm)

Venue: RMIT University (University Function Room)

Registration and more info: http://www.speedcubing.com.au

Tim.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Oct 23, 2012)

i cant come . i have a bowling presentation the next morning so my mum wont let me go


----------



## cubecraze1 (Oct 23, 2012)

I can't come either.  I have camp. . .


----------



## TimMc (Oct 23, 2012)

bryson azzopard said:


> i cant come . i have a bowling presentation the next morning so my mum wont let me go



lol, there's one in Kurri Kurri too though 

I'll get the schedule up tonight for Kurri Kurri.

Tim.


----------



## ottozing (Oct 23, 2012)

I'll be going most likely as usual


----------



## JasonK (Oct 23, 2012)

Registered


----------



## Faz (Oct 23, 2012)

All those events in one day?

Edit: oh I see some are only potential.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Oct 23, 2012)

Gonna registerrrrr


----------



## TimMc (Oct 23, 2012)

fazrulz said:


> All those events in one day?
> 
> Edit: oh I see some are only potential.



Yeah, not sure if we'll have bf4/bf5... fmc again?

Tim.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Oct 23, 2012)

ohh, I miss out on 2-7  . Maybe we can have Melbourne big cube open instead of MSO?


----------



## ottozing (Oct 23, 2012)

I've always wanted a big cube competition in Australia


----------



## Dene (Oct 24, 2012)

ottozing said:


> I've always wanted a big cube competition in Australia



How long is "always?" >.<


----------



## David Zemdegs (Oct 24, 2012)

I know the spiritual centre and the cafeteria, so where is the function room? Is that where the very first comp was held?


----------



## ottozing (Oct 24, 2012)

Dene said:


> How long is "always?" >.<



Like 6 moths maybe?


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 24, 2012)

I think I can go, any ideas of cuttoffs?


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 24, 2012)

fazdad said:


> I know the spiritual centre and the cafeteria, so where is the function room? Is that where the very first comp was held?



I'm pretty sure it is - Google Maps street view is right outside it, and I recognise 8.2.08 thing. Haven't been there in a while.


----------



## DrKorbin (Oct 24, 2012)

ZANE DON'T YOU DARE TO FIAL YOUR BLINDS

And why you no 4x4 bld?


----------



## bryson azzopard (Oct 26, 2012)

i went and seen the events that will be held and now that i know i cant compete in 4BLD and 5BLD this really suck!


----------



## TimMc (Oct 27, 2012)

fazdad said:


> I know the spiritual centre and the cafeteria, so where is the function room? Is that where the very first comp was held?



The function room is located along Swanston Street, halfway between La Trobe and Franklin Streets. You can enter by going down the stairs (or ramp) where there's a Commonwealth Bank. There's some sliding doors with a "Kaleide Theatre" sign on the wall (I think). As you walk through the sliding doors there's a side room to the left (8.02.08).

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Nov 4, 2012)

http://pastie.org/5179330

^ Possible schedule

3 rounds of: 2x2, 3x3
2 rounds of: 4x4, 5x5, OH
1 round of: 3BLD, Multi, 6x6, 7x7


----------



## TimMc (Nov 4, 2012)

fazrulz said:


> http://pastie.org/5179330
> 
> ^ Possible schedule
> 
> ...



Looks good


----------



## JasonK (Nov 4, 2012)

Schedule looks awesome. I'd be happy doing 4BLD during lunch :tu


----------



## Dene (Nov 4, 2012)

lol that schedule won't work. Leave it to Dene, he'll fix it.


----------



## Faz (Nov 4, 2012)

Hahaha okay. I'm assuming that we'll get 25-30 competitors.


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 4, 2012)

fazrulz said:


> Hahaha okay. I'm assuming that we'll get 25-30 competitors.



25-30? Australian Nationals had at least 40, why would there be such a big drop? I'm pretty sure we had more than 30 at the first Melbourne comp. I'd estimate 40.


----------



## Faz (Nov 4, 2012)

Nah check the registration. Only 22 with 2 weeks left. I don't think it'll reach 40.


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 4, 2012)

fazrulz said:


> Nah check the registration. Only 22 with 2 weeks left. I don't think it'll reach 40.



Wow, that's weird... I know a lot of people would have exams, but I didn't think it would be that many. Maybe this competition just wasn't announced as early as others have been?


----------



## kirtpro (Nov 5, 2012)

Soz guys, can't go cube day this year

TimMc, please take me off registration
Thanks


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 5, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> Soz guys, can't go cube day this year
> 
> TimMc, please take me off registration
> Thanks



 However, this does mean that if no one else fast registers, I might be able to get podium in 3x3.  Depends if I can beat Jayden/Nick.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 5, 2012)

The function room will only fit 30-40 people comfortably (that includes spectators).

Tim.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 5, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> Depends if I can beat Jayden/Nick/Jarvis.



Fixed.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 18, 2012)

The schedule is up. Thanks Dene!

Tim.


----------



## Dene (Nov 18, 2012)

And Faz! I mainly just modified his schedule a little bit.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Nov 21, 2012)

Do I need to bring my timers? Im thinking there arent as many as usual so they might not be necessary?


----------



## TimMc (Nov 21, 2012)

fazdad said:


> Do I need to bring my timers? Im thinking there arent as many as usual so they might not be necessary?



Probably not necessary. We'll just run 6 timers with 5 displays.

Tim.


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 21, 2012)

TimMc said:


> Probably not necessary. We'll just run 6 timers with 5 displays.
> 
> Tim.



Tim, I emailed you a few days ago, but just in case you missed it, can you remove me from 5x5 please?


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 23, 2012)

It's going to get up to 34° tomorrow.  I may have to take my hoodie off.


----------



## JasonK (Nov 23, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> It's going to get up to 34° tomorrow.  I may have to take my hoodie off.



NOT THE HOODIE


----------



## TimMc (Nov 23, 2012)

Alcuber said:


> Tim, I emailed you a few days ago, but just in case you missed it, can you remove me from 5x5 please?



Yeah, I think I removed you from the registration sheet for 5x5. It'll still appear online.

Score cards have already been prepared so I'll just need to throw some sheets out on the day when the event comes up. 

Tim.


----------



## Dene (Nov 23, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> It's going to get up to 34° tomorrow.  I may have to take my hoodie off.



 nowai?!


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Nov 23, 2012)

hey tim,
can you please remove me from multi BLD 
i didn't practice enough


----------



## TimMc (Nov 23, 2012)

FYI: There's a *protest* at the State Library at 1pm.

If you're getting lunch from Melbourne Central then you may wish to cross Swanston Street and then cross La Trobe Street from the Hungry Jacks corner (to avoid the protest side).

Tim.


----------



## JasonK (Nov 23, 2012)

TimMc said:


> FYI: There's a *protest* at the State Library at 1pm.
> 
> If you're getting lunch from Melbourne Central then you may wish to cross Swanston Street and then cross La Trobe Street from the Hungry Jacks corner (to avoid the protest side).
> 
> Tim.



What's the protest about?

I may or may not be late for Multi - my train's been stuck in one place for 20 mins and they have no idea how much longer it's gonna be :fp If I'm late I'll just do less cubes, but yeah just so you know.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Nov 23, 2012)

predictions for placings today and WR and/or OCR
2x2:
1st- Cameron WR average
2nd- Feliks 
3rd- Jayden
3x3: 
1st Feliks WR average
2nd-Jayden
3rd-Cameron, Nick or Zane
3x3 one-handed: 
1st-Feliks
2nd-Jayden
3rd-Cameron?
3BLD-
1st-Zane OCR
2nd-Feliks 
3rd-Jason
4x4
1st-Feliks WR maybe for single
2nd-Jayden
3rd-Dene or Nick
5x5:
1st-Feliks WR maybe for single and average
2nd-Dene
3rd- Nick or Jayden
6x6:
1st-Feliks 
2nd- Dene
3rd-Nick or Jayden
7x7:
1st-Feliks OCR
2nd- Dene
3rd- jayden
FMC: (if its still going ahead)
1st-Jayden OCR
2nd- Cameron
3rd-Jarvis?
4BLD:
1st-Jason
5BLD:
1st-Zane OCR
multi-BLD:
1st-Zane WR and/or OCR
2nd-Feliks 
3rd- Jason


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 24, 2012)

Do we have live results?


----------



## Evan Liu (Nov 24, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Do we have live results?


Yep, http://live.cubing.net/MelbourneCubeDay2012/#0


----------



## bryson azzopard (Nov 24, 2012)

yeah. hopefully tim puts up some of the results in the lunch time break which starts it 10 minutes. i wonder if cameron broke 2x2 WR average


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 24, 2012)

I hope Cameron knows how nervous he is making me 

Good luck to Him though.


----------



## JHB (Nov 24, 2012)

Good luck everyone! Hope your PB's are free-flowing!


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 24, 2012)

SOOOOOOO close, next time Cameron


----------



## mitch1234 (Nov 24, 2012)

Jay slow down on 4x4, you beat me, and now I don't have a comp in a while to beat that. Also nice 2x2 average.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Nov 24, 2012)

unlucky cameron if you didn't get that DNF you would of had it. to bad faz only 0.04 off WR average
edit: and jay's finally sub 3 average


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 24, 2012)

Oh noes Florian is not there, no 5x5 WR =(

Also Zane's multi =(


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 24, 2012)

555 wr average by faz, by 0.01

RIP gloating Florian.


----------



## PeteyKaralis (Nov 24, 2012)

I really hope everyone had fun today, it really sucks I couldn't be there. 
I had every intention of going, but early this morning there was personal matters that involved me not being able to get down into Melbourne.
Anyway, congratulations to everyone who did well!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 24, 2012)

No WR for Cameron 

That record needs to die.


----------



## ottozing (Nov 24, 2012)

Excellent comp for me aside from totally bombing in 3x3


----------



## bryson azzopard (Nov 24, 2012)

bryson azzopard said:


> predictions for placings today and WR and/or OCR
> 2x2:
> 1st- Cameron WR average right but no WR just
> 2nd- Feliks right
> ...


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 24, 2012)

Yeah I missed out on WR again (8th competition that I have wanted it at), but at least I finally beat my 2.27 from over a year ago with a LanLan.  2.23 average, so still 4th in the world (Michal has 2.22 ). I finally beat Feliks though, which placed me 1st. Also, 2nd in 3x3 with 12.74 (first 3x3 podium ever ) and 3rd in OH with 21.47 (amazing average for me, PB is only 21.14).  This was a great comp for me. I think I'd call it my 3rd best ever, behind Aus Nationals 2011 (where I got 2.27), and, of course, Worlds.

Now some DYKs:
If my last 2x2 solve in the finals was sub-1.97 I would've got 2.08 WR?
Richie is freakishly flexible?
He offered me and handshake right before the first OH round, then squeezed my OH really hard so it hurt?
I was tired because I went to bed too early last night?
Hansen got 2 whoppers?
You know a party will be wild when your description of it starts with 'my mum'?


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 24, 2012)

Great comp! 17.52 3x3 single! So awesome after a shaky 20.09+  Oh and 40.74 OH average with ZZ


----------



## ottozing (Nov 24, 2012)

DYK:

Richie squeezed the absolute **** out of my right hand just before 2x2 round 1?
I still got a sub 3 average?
2 of the solves were EG-1?
Even though I promised myself that I wouldn't do any EG just to be safe?
I beat Feliks in that round?
I forgot to bring my good 7x7 so I used Jarvis's which I thought was good the day before?
It actually sucks ass?
Richie kept trying to squeeze my hand?
Everyone was suspicious of Richie offering handshakes by the end of the comp?
I got a 41.xx 4x4 solve?
With OLL parity?
And an F perm?
And I dropped the cube at the end and had to pick it up to do the last move?
This is the 4th time I've gotten an overall 4x4 PB average in competition?
I had 3 OLL parities in my 45.60 average?
I could have podiumed for 3x3 if I didn't get a +2 on two 11s solves?
Atleast 3 people asked me to make their Dayan Megaminx's not suck?
I only ended up making one of them not suck?
You are judged?


----------



## Dene (Nov 24, 2012)

I just want to say thanks again to everyone that helped out today, and especially those that were helping out all day long. Your help made the competition flow nicely throughout, on what could have been a hot and horrible day.

Jarvis, say thanks to your little sister; she's a legend.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 24, 2012)

Dene said:


> Jarvis, say thanks to your little sister; she's a legend.



Nyny!


----------



## MadeToReply (Nov 24, 2012)

ottozing said:


> DYK:
> 
> Richie squeezed the absolute **** out of my right hand just before 2x2 round 1?
> I still got a sub 3 average?
> ...



Dude i only want to give everyone good luck.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Nov 24, 2012)

And Feliks said not to bother filming the 5x5......


----------



## Lapinsavant (Nov 24, 2012)

He doesn't have the wr 5x5 avg in video ?


----------



## ottozing (Nov 24, 2012)

Nope


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 24, 2012)

Congratz to everyone who participated. I wish I could go.

Hopefully Feliks uploads his 6.31 and 6.11 solves


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 24, 2012)

@ Dene, will do.

So happy today.

Broke official 3x3 single and average and my first time ever in finals.

Also broke my 4x4 PB average and single.

Sorry Jay.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 24, 2012)

So close to 3x3 WR average in round 1 and 3 
5x5 WR average by 0.01!


----------



## kirtpro (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi everyone, hope you all had fun 
Good job to everyone who broke PBs, seems like a whole bunch of you guys did which is great.
Will try to see a bunch of you sometime soon.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 24, 2012)

fazdad said:


> And Feliks said not to bother filming the 5x5......


He thought that mine and his 555 were too crap to get WR with. He got used to mine, but its not exactly the most exciting record ever (by 0.01).
DYK
-Richie is a ****
-We need better scramblers for events like 5x5.
That's all.
Edit: Not sure what's going on with the formatting, it's deleting all of my line breaks :s


----------



## Brest (Nov 25, 2012)

*Feliks Zemdegs* - Melbourne Cube Day 2012



Spoiler: 6.31 single






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]bKb-zMR4ISM[/youtubehd]


 F' U2 B' F L' B D R2 F' R U B2 L' B' R2 F2 D B' F2

y' // inspection
R D F U R // cross
d L U L' U L U' L' // 1st pair
U2' R' U R2 U' R' // 2nd pair
y' U2' R U R' F R' F' R // 3rd pair
y U R' U' R U R' U2' R // 4th pair (OLS(CP))
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	6.31	45	7.13	50	7.92	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.20	13	5.91	13	5.91		Cross+1/F2L	43.7%	38.2%	33.3%
F2L	5.04	34	6.75	39	7.74		F2L/Total	79.9%	75.6%	78.0%
LL	1.27	11	8.66	11	8.66		LL/Total	20.1%	24.4%	22.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F' U2 B' F L' B D R2 F' R U B2 L' B' R2 F2 D B' F2

y' // inspection
R D F U R // cross
d L U L' U L U' L' // 1st pair
U' U' R' U R2 U' R' // 2nd pair
y' U' U' R U R' F R' F' R // 3rd pair
y U R' U' R U R' U2' R // 4th pair (OLS(CP))
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 6.11 single






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]9dp_Ho9-GGk[/youtubehd]


 R' B2 L' U2 L' B2 R' U' R U' F U2 L' F L2 F U2 B R

y' x // inspection
D L R2 U' R' D' L2' // Xcross
y' R U R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y2' R U R2' U' R // 3rd pair
U R U2' R' d R' U2' F' U F R // OLS(CP)
M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2' U2 M' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.82	45	4.16	49	4.53	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	QTM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.21	7	5.77	7	5.77		Cross+1/F2L	25.8%	22.6%	20.0%
F2L	4.71	31	6.58	35	7.43		F2L/Total	43.5%	68.9%	71.4%
LL	6.11	14	2.29	14	2.29		LL/Total	56.5%	31.1%	28.6%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R' B2 L' U2 L' B2 R' U' R U' F U2 L' F L2 F U2 B R

y' x // inspection
D L R2 U' R' D' L2' // Xcross
y' R U R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y2' R U R2' U' R // 3rd pair
U R U' U' R' d R' U' U' F' U F R // OLS(CP)
M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2' U2 M' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## David Zemdegs (Nov 25, 2012)

The story is that Felik's mum came along to the comp as I wanted to do a little tutorial on how to work the video camera. This is because she will be going to the Worlds next year, not me.
So given that Feliks didnt think I should film the 5x5, I used that as an opportunity to give his mum a go. So yes, it has been filmed...Feliks will get onto his channel some time over the next week..


----------



## cubecraze1 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi guys, hope you all had a good time. I hope I can make MSO, maybe not though. :/ it seams Richie got a good name.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 26, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> Hi guys, hope you all had a good time. I hope I can make MSO, maybe not though. :/ it seams Richie got a good name.



Make sure when you guys formally meet, you shake his hands.


----------



## DrKorbin (Nov 26, 2012)

DrKorbin said:


> ZANE DON'T YOU DARE TO FIAL YOUR BLINDS
> 
> And why you no 4x4 bld?


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 29, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> Hi guys, hope you all had a good time. I hope I can make MSO, maybe not though. :/ it seams Richie got a good name.


He's a little ******, but we love him all the same. ^it was 4bld and 5bld during lunch, but after 3 5bld attempts, most people wouldn't want to do 3 4bld attempts.


----------



## Brest (Dec 7, 2012)

*Feliks Zemdegs* - Melbourne Cube Day 2012



Spoiler: 7.57 av5






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]BG9NqtMQaMw[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



D' L2 D' L2 D' L R D' R U' B' F L U B R D F2 U

z2 // inspection
R' D' L u' R2 // cross
L U2 L' y' L U2 L' // 1st pair
y' R U' R' y R' U2' R // 2nd pair
U' R U R' U' F U F' // 3rd pair
U' F' U F R U R' // 4th pair
U' l' U' l L' U' L U l' U l // OLL(CP)
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	7.81	55	7.04	59	7.55	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.93	11	5.70	12	6.22		Cross+1/F2L	35.2%	33.3%	33.3%
F2L	5.49	33	6.01	36	6.56		F2L/Total	70.3%	60.0%	61.0%
LL	2.32	22	9.48	23	9.91		LL/Total	29.7%	40.0%	39.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D' L2 D' L2 D' L R D' R U' B' F L U B R D F2 U

z2 // inspection
R' D' L u' R2 // cross
L U2 L' y' L U2 L' // 1st pair
y' R U' R' y R' U2' R // 2nd pair
U' R U R' U' F U F' // 3rd pair
U' F' U f S' R U R' // 4th pair
U' l' U' R r' U' L U l' U l // OLL(CP)
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us





Spoiler: Bonus



F' L' U' L U' L F' L' F2 // EOLS
R' r F' U F R2 r' U R' // EOLS
F' U' L' U L U F R U R' // EOLS
F R' F' R2 U2 y R U' R' F' // EOLS








Spoiler: 2nd solve



L B2 U2 F' U' B2 R2 D2 F L' B2 L' B2 D2 U' F2 L2 R

y' x' // inspection
U' R2' D2 R r U' r' u' // cross
U2' R U' R' y' L' U' L // 1st pair
R U R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y R U2' R2' U' R // 3rd pair
R U R' U R U R' U2' R U R' // 4th pair (OLS(CP))
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2' U2' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	7.03	49	6.97	53	7.54	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.75	15	5.45	17	6.18		Cross+1/F2L	50.3%	40.5%	41.5%
F2L	5.47	37	6.76	41	7.50		F2L/Total	77.8%	75.5%	77.4%
LL	1.56	12	7.69	12	7.69		LL/Total	22.2%	24.5%	22.6%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L B2 U2 F' U' B2 R2 D2 F L' B2 L' B2 D2 U' F2 L2 R

y' x' // inspection
U' R2' D2 R r U' r' u' // cross
U' U' R U' R' y' L' U' L // 1st pair
R U R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y R U2' R2' U' R // 3rd pair
R U R' U R U R' U2' R U R' // 4th pair (OLS(CP))
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2' U2' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve



D' B2 D2 U' F L F2 R D R' F2 D2 L' U F R B' D U'

y' // inspection
(U' D) r U' r' L' u R' // cross
U' R U R' d' U' R U R' // 1st pair
y2 R' U' R // 2nd pair
U' R U R' F R' F' R // 3rd pair (EO)
U2 L' U L U' L' U L // 4th pair
R U2' R' U' R U' R' // OCLL
M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2' U2 M' U // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	7.87	57	7.24	60	7.62	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.07	16	7.73	16	7.73		Cross+1/F2L	42.9%	45.7%	43.2%
F2L	4.83	35	7.25	37	7.66		F2L/Total	61.4%	61.4%	61.7%
LL	3.04	22	7.24	23	7.57		LL/Total	38.6%	38.6%	38.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D' B2 D2 U' F L F2 R D R' F2 D2 L' U F R B' D U'

y' // inspection
(U' D) r U' r' L' u R' // cross
U' R U R' d' U' R U R' // 1st pair
y2 R' U' R // 2nd pair
U' R U R' F R' F' R // 3rd pair (EO)
U U L' U L U' L' U L // 4th pair
R U2' R' U' R U' R' // OCLL
M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2' U M' U U' r' R U M' U // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve



F' U2 B' F L' B D R2 F' R U B2 L' B' R2 F2 D B' F2

y' // inspection
R D F U R // cross
d L U L' U L U' L' // 1st pair
U2' R' U R2 U' R' // 2nd pair
y' U2' R U R' F R' F' R // 3rd pair (EO)
y U R' U' R U R' U2' R // 4th pair (OLS(CP))
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	6.31	45	7.13	50	7.92	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.20	13	5.91	13	5.91		Cross+1/F2L	43.7%	38.2%	33.3%
F2L	5.04	34	6.75	39	7.74		F2L/Total	79.9%	75.6%	78.0%
LL	1.27	11	8.66	11	8.66		LL/Total	20.1%	24.4%	22.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F' U2 B' F L' B D R2 F' R U B2 L' B' R2 F2 D B' F2

y' // inspection
R D F U R // cross
d L U L' U L U' L' // 1st pair
U' U' R' U R2 U' R' // 2nd pair
y' U' U' R U R' F R' F' R // 3rd pair (EO)
y U R' U' R U R' U2' R // 4th pair (OLS(CP))
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve



B2 D L2 D R B2 D F D2 R2 B2 D' R2 B' L' R F L R'

z' // inspection
U' r D' L R' F R D // cross
R' U R d' U' R U R' // 1st pair
U' R' U L U L' // 2nd pair
L' U' L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U' R y R U' R' U' R U R' // 4th pair (EO)
U' R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // OLL
R2' u' R U' R U R' u R2 f R' f' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.97	66	6.62	71	7.12	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.61	18	4.99	20	5.54		Cross+1/F2L	56.9%	45.0%	44.4%
F2L	6.34	40	6.31	45	7.10		F2L/Total	63.6%	60.6%	63.4%
LL	3.63	26	7.16	26	7.16		LL/Total	36.4%	39.4%	36.6%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B2 D L2 D R B2 D F D2 R2 B2 D' R2 B' L' R F L R'

z' // inspection
U' r L D' D L' D' L R' F R D // cross
R' U R d' U' R U R' // 1st pair
U' R' U R R' L U L' // 2nd pair
L' U' L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U' R y R U' R' U' R U R' // 4th pair (EO)
U' R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // OCLL
R2' u' R2 U U' R' U' R U R' u R2 f R' B' l // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.57	53.67	7.09	57.33	7.57	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.25	14.00	6.22	15.00	6.67		Cross+1/F2L	42.7%	40.0%	39.5%
F2L	5.26	35.00	6.65	38.00	7.22		F2L/Total	69.5%	65.2%	66.3%
LL	2.31	18.67	8.09	19.33	8.38		LL/Total	30.5%	34.8%	33.7%
```


```
Mean (5/5)
								
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.80	54.40	6.98	58.60	7.51	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.51	14.60	5.81	15.60	6.21		Cross+1/F2L	46.2%	40.8%	39.4%
F2L	5.43	35.80	6.59	39.60	7.29		F2L/Total	69.7%	65.8%	67.6%
LL	2.36	18.60	7.87	19.00	8.04		LL/F2L	30.3%	34.2%	32.4%
```


```
Best from each field
						
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.31	45	7.24	50	7.92[/COLOR]
	
Cross+1	1.93	11	7.73	12	7.73
F2L	4.83	33	7.25	36	7.74
LL	1.27	11	9.48	11	9.91
```









Spoiler: 7.64 av5






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]4LO7F3q2owg[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



L2 D R2 U2 B2 L2 R2 D B2 L2 F2 D2 R' U B2 R' D' L' B F2 D

y x' // inspection
D' R' F' // cross
R U' R' U' L' U' L // 1st pair
y R' U' R U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
U R' U R d L U L' // 3rd pair
R U' R' d R' U R // 4th pair (EO)
U2' R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL
y' R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.15	56	6.12	61	6.67	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.64	10	6.10	10	6.10		Cross+1/F2L	30.2%	31.3%	28.6%
F2L	5.43	32	5.89	35	6.45		F2L/Total	59.3%	57.1%	57.4%
LL	3.72	24	6.45	26	6.99		LL/Total	40.7%	42.9%	42.6%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L2 D R2 U2 B2 L2 R2 D B2 L2 F2 D2 R' U B2 R' D' L' B F2 D

y x' // inspection
D' R' F' // cross
R U' R' U' L' U' L // 1st pair
y R' U' R U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
U' U U R' U R d L U L' // 3rd pair
R U' R' d R' U R // 4th pair (EO)
R' U' U R U2' R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL
y' R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve



B2 D2 R' D2 R F2 D2 L2 B2 F2 D2 L D' L2 B2 D2 F' U' L' F R'

x // inspection
R U l D' R2 D' // cross
L U' L2' U L // 1st pair
y U' L' U L // 2nd pair
U' d' L' U L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U2 R U' R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
R' U' F' U F R U' R U2' R' U' R U' R' // OLL
U R' U2' R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	8.11	60	7.40	64	7.89	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.16	11	5.09	11	5.09		Cross+1/F2L	47.1%	36.7%	32.4%
F2L	4.59	30	6.54	34	7.41		F2L/Total	56.6%	50.0%	53.1%
LL	3.52	30	8.52	30	8.52		LL/Total	43.4%	50.0%	46.9%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B2 D2 R' D2 R F2 D2 L2 B2 F2 D2 L D' L2 B2 D2 F' U' L' F R'

x // inspection
R U l D' R2 D' // cross
L U' L2' U L // 1st pair
y U' L' U L // 2nd pair
U' d' L' U L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U U R U' R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
R' U' F' U F R U' R U2' R' U' R U' R' // OLL
U R' U2' R U2' R' R R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us





Spoiler: Bonus



(y) F U' R U R' U2 F' // EOLS
R U2 f U R U' f' U' R' // EOLS
U F R' F' R U' R U2 R' // EOLS
U F R' F' R U2 R U' R' // EOLS
R U R' F' U F U R U' R' // EOLS
U R U' R' F' U F R U R' // EOLS
U F' L' U L F U R U' R' // EOLS








Spoiler: 3rd solve



L' D2 L F2 L' D2 F2 R U2 R F L' U2 R2 F L' D' B F' U2 R

z2 // inspection
(U D) L U F' u // cross
R U2' R' // 1st pair
y' U R U' R' U' y' R' U R // 2nd pair
y' U2 R U' R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
U' R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R' // 4th pair
F U R U' R' F' // OLL
U' y2 R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2' y' R' U R // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	7.02	52	7.41	58	8.26	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.39	9	6.47	9	6.47		Cross+1/F2L	31.7%	27.3%	24.3%
F2L	4.39	33	7.52	37	8.43		F2L/Total	62.5%	63.5%	63.8%
LL	2.63	19	7.22	21	7.98		LL/Total	37.5%	36.5%	36.2%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L' D2 L F2 L' D2 F2 R U2 R F L' U2 R2 F L' D' B F' U2 R

z2 // inspection
(U D) L U F' u // cross
R U' U' R' // 1st pair
y' U R U' R' U' y' R' U R // 2nd pair
y' U2 R U' R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
U' R U' U' R2' U' R2 U' R' // 4th pair
F U R U' R' F' // OLL
U' y2 R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2' y' R' U R // PLL
View at alg.garron.us





Spoiler: Bonus



r' U R U' R2' r U2 R r' U r // EOLS
U' R2 F R F' U2 R U R' U2 R // EOLS
U' R2 F R F' U2 R U2 R'U R // EOLS
U' F R D' R U R' U' D R2 F' // EOLS
U f U R' F R F' R' U' R f' // EOLS








Spoiler: 4th solve



R' B2 L B2 R2 F2 R' D2 R' U2 B F R' D2 U' L' U L2 F' L2 R2

y' x // inspection
D L R2 U' R' D' L2' // Xcross
y' R U R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y2' R U R2' U' R // 3rd pair
U R U2 R' d R' U2' F' U F R // 4th pair (EOLS(CP))
M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2' U2 M' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	6.09	38	6.24	43	7.06	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.20	7	5.83	7	5.83		Cross+1/F2L	25.6%	24.1%	20.6%
F2L	4.69	29	6.18	34	7.25		F2L/Total	77.0%	76.3%	79.1%
LL	1.40	9	6.43	9	6.43		LL/Total	23.0%	23.7%	20.9%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R' B2 L B2 R2 F2 R' D2 R' U2 B F R' D2 U' L' U L2 F' L2 R2

y' x // inspection
D L R2 U' R' D' L2' // Xcross
y' R U R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y2' R U R2' U' R // 3rd pair
U R U' U' R' d R' U' U' F' U F R // 4th pair (EOLS(CP))
M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2' U2 M' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us





Spoiler: Bonus



f U R U' R' f' d R' U' R // EOLS








Spoiler: 5th solve



B2 R' U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L U2 R U2 F2 D' B' U2 B' R D B F' D

x y2 // inspection
r D' F2 U R' F R2 // Xcross
U' R' U' R U' R' U R2 // 2nd pair
U' R' U' R U' R' L U2 L' // 3rd pair
U2' R U R' F R' F' R // 4th pair
U2' R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL
U' (y' x') R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	7.80	58	7.44	62	7.95	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.38	7	5.07	7	5.07		Cross+1/F2L	30.9%	22.6%	21.2%
F2L	4.47	31	6.94	33	7.38		F2L/Total	57.3%	53.4%	53.2%
LL	3.33	27	8.11	29	8.71		LL/Total	42.7%	46.6%	46.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B2 R' U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L U2 R U2 F2 D' B' U2 B' R D B F' D

x y2 // inspection
r D' F2 U R' F R2 // Xcross
U' R' U' R U' R' U R2 // 2nd pair
U' R' U' R U' R' L U2 L' // 3rd pair
U' U' R U R' F R' F' R // 4th pair
U' U' R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL
U' (y' x') R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us





Spoiler: Bonus



R' F2 r U' R U2 r' U' F // EOLS
R' U' F' U F2 R F' R U' R' // EOLS
U' R U R2 U' F' U F2 R F' // EOLS
R' D' r U' r' D R U R U' R' // EOLS
F R' F' R U' R U' R' F' U' F // OLS 








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.64	56.67	7.41	61.33	8.02	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.64	9.00	5.48	9.00	5.48		Cross+1/F2L	36.7%	28.7%	26.0%
F2L	4.48	31.33	6.99	34.67	7.73		F2L/Total	58.7%	55.3%	56.5%
LL	3.16	25.33	8.02	26.67	8.44		LL/Total	41.3%	44.7%	43.5%
```


```
Mean (5/5)
									
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.63	52.80	6.92	57.60	7.55	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.55	8.80	5.66	8.80	5.66		Cross+1/F2L	33.0%	28.4%	25.4%
F2L	4.71	31.00	6.58	34.60	7.34		F2L/Total	61.8%	58.7%	60.1%
LL	2.92	21.80	7.47	23.00	7.88		LL/Total	38.2%	41.3%	39.9%
```


```
Best from each field								
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.09	38	7.44	43	8.26[/COLOR]
				
Cross+1	1.20	7	6.47	7	6.47
F2L	4.39	29	7.52	33	8.43
LL	1.40	9	8.52	9	8.71
```


----------



## Florian (Feb 22, 2013)

out of interest, whose 5x5 did Feliks use for the WR?


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 22, 2013)

Florian said:


> out of interest, whose 5x5 did Feliks use for the WR?





Tim Major said:


> He thought that mine and his 555 were too crap to get WR with. He got used to mine, but its not exactly the most exciting record ever (by 0.01).



..


----------



## Florian (Feb 25, 2013)

oh well I modded Tim's 

Did Feliks try out Jay McNeill's 5x5 and 4x4?


----------



## Faz (Feb 26, 2013)

Florian said:


> oh well I modded Tim's
> 
> Did Feliks try out Jay McNeill's 5x5 and 4x4?



Umm, I think I have, can't really remember though.


----------



## ottozing (Feb 26, 2013)

They're more broken in now I think. Not sure if you'd like the 4x4 though because I have it kinda slow atm because I like controllable cubes  You'd like the 5x5 though, and you can use it if we are in different 5x5 groups.


----------

